# The 5K puppy



## Guy9999 (Aug 25, 2014)

These folks are local to me and I have seen their ads and website.

Anyone know anything about them? Wustenberger-Land. 

German shepherd Female Puppy for sale | Black, Red Female German Shepherd Puppy For Sale in Los Angeles CA | 3745842590 | Dogs on Oodle Marketplace


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Have someone take a hard look at the pedigrees-
That is a bit steep for a puppy,


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

If someone is posting on Next Day pets, I would be suspicious.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

If it's $5000 it better poop jewel encrusted gold.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

angelas said:


> If it's $5000 it better poop jewel encrusted gold.


:rofl:

Yeah, for 5k, you're way better off going to a reputable breeder and getting a puppy rather than a shady "next day" puppy. I can't say I know much about pedigrees, but this sounds like one of those cases of someone breeding pups from a champion dog and charging an arm and a leg just because the pup is from that champion. Not because any thought was actually put into the breeding about how well the bloodlines of the two dogs would complement each other or about what kind of pups they are producing.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Did this pup come from the kennel or is this one of those "puppy from a dog that knew a dog that had a title and was something" times?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Maybe it is someone re-selling the puppy?


----------



## Guy9999 (Aug 25, 2014)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> Have someone take a hard look at the pedigrees-
> That is a bit steep for a puppy,


I dont know 'paper' and dont know anyone who knows pedigrees but thx for the advice.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> Did this pup come from the kennel or is this one of those "puppy from a dog that knew a dog that had a title and was something" times?


Hey... I heard about those puppies from a friend of my sister's neighbor's uncle who knew this guy who's father's mother knew those exact puppies.

Whoa....what a small world it can be at times.


SuperG


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Guy9999 said:


> I dont know 'paper' and dont know anyone who knows pedigrees but thx for the advice.


Ask. There are tons of reputable breeders and knowledgeable people in this forum, find out the pedigrees of the pups and post it.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

just forget this puppy, expand your search and educate yourself.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Here is the actual listing by the breeder, if the OP is interested in that litter:
German shepherd puppies for sale, German shepherd breeders, German shepherd bree | WustenbergerLand.com


----------



## Guy9999 (Aug 25, 2014)

huntergreen said:


> just forget this puppy, expand your search and educate yourself.


Thanks.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

My dog is from that breeder. They are reputable.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

for 5k per puppy (50k for a litter of 10!???) you'd think they could hire a proof reader


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

my boy diesel said:


> for 5k per puppy (50k for a litter of 10!???) you'd think they could hire a proof reader


wow, kind of rude. 

If you look at the site the puppies start at $2500.00

German shepherd puppies for sale, German shepherd breeders, German shepherd bree | WustenbergerLand.com


----------



## HuskyMal89 (May 19, 2013)

5000 for a PUPPY!?! All I can say is NO NO NO!! Now that I look at the website I also can say that they need to hire proof reader...rude or not you can't have a professional looking site if said site contains spelling and grammatical errors...


----------



## Rod84 (Apr 25, 2012)

5k is a little too much for me. You can find a great gsd for less then half of that. All you need to do is research & maybe travel some.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Not what I'd pay but in their defense I've seen them at many shows where they are flying or carting dogs across the country to exhibit. At least they do title and show their dogs. When I was a photog at NASS many years back I remember one of their females was possibly the best dog there in the bitework (in my opinion). I'm thinking English may not be their first language? Who buys a dog based on text on a web site anyway? Don't like them, move on. Interested, give them a call or schedule a visit.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Ask some breeders the going rate. The highest priced working puppy I have seen was 2500.00 from trospich, the lowest price I have seen is about 1500.00


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

$2500 is very common for west German show lines.


----------



## HuskyMal89 (May 19, 2013)

The show line pups go for a 1-2 thousand more than the working lines do...5,000 is still steep for a WGSL.... All the more power to them if they can get people to pay that price. I'm a working line guy and I wouldn't pay a penny over 2,000 for a puppy....a green dog or titled adult is a different story...


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Being completely superficial.....the males and the females pictured on their website look pretty damned nice.

SuperG


----------



## Audie1 (May 31, 2014)

$5k is nothing... try $60k for a trained adult 

German Shepherd Males for Sale | WustenbergerLand.com


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Audie1 said:


> $5k is nothing... try $60k for a trained adult
> 
> German Shepherd Males for Sale | WustenbergerLand.com


Nice piece on the crime rates on the same page.
And yeah, spelling.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

very very well known European showline kennel.....Michael and Jeannette Kempkes....

who knows why this pup is on this site, and who is selling it...but the kennel is very very well known in SV style show circles

Lee


----------



## Guy9999 (Aug 25, 2014)

Liesje said:


> Not what I'd pay but in their defense I've seen them at many shows where they are flying or carting dogs across the country to exhibit. At least they do title and show their dogs. When I was a photog at NASS many years back I remember one of their females was possibly the best dog there in the bitework (in my opinion). I'm thinking English may not be their first language? Who buys a dog based on text on a web site anyway? Don't like them, move on. Interested, give them a call or schedule a visit.


Showdogs do bitework?


----------



## HuskyMal89 (May 19, 2013)

You see quite a few show Lines with their Schh3 or some level of Schh title. You see some working lines with a show championship as well. Very few can go from one venue to the other and have a high level of success though...I wouldn't take a show line and compete at the FCI that just took place this past weekend nor would I take a working line and show at NASS in a few weeks either lol. Show and working lines can dabble in the other venue and have some success but in most all cases that's it.


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

Guy9999 said:


> Showdogs do bitework?



All show gsd under the SV rules must do sch or h1 along with passing a breed survey and temperament test before breeding. 

I know of breeders spending over 20k on bitches. And over 50k on males. 

Think 14month old sg5 or lower, breed survey class 1 and schutzhund1 with a score of 280. That is so much work put into a dog. It requires many hours a week by professional trainers (show training, obedience, man work, tracking), lots of traveling, lots of shows. 
Hence why WGSL dogs are quite expensive and why a breeder will want to punch you in the face when the show v work dog comment is mentioned


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

Check out kraftwerks or k9 specialsts for expensive dogs- 5k and up for wl pups and older dogs $6-10k many without titles.


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

In saying that 5k is very steep for a puppy. I think for a solid well bread puppy from proven lines, your paying between 2-3k from what iv seen in Australia and Germany


----------



## HuskyMal89 (May 19, 2013)

Anyone can charge anything they want for a dog...it's up to the people interested/person buying it to judge whether that dog is worth X amount to them. In almost all cases you can find a puppy that will be of suitable quality and good pedigree for under 5k... Trained/titled adults obviously are gonna bring more haha....take one look at a dog who has had considerable success in the show ring or in IPO or in another venue and you know your going 10-20k+ In most cases depending on dog....if your serious about owning that dog. Green young dogs can get near 10k if the pedigree is good enough even in working lines. I would rather put in the time and train my dogs....that's just me though . The value of anything is always in the eye of the beholder and I think that is especially true here haha.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

d4mmo said:


> In saying that 5k is very steep for a puppy. I think for a solid well bread puppy from proven lines, your paying between 2-3k from what iv seen in Australia and Germany


That is why I'd encourage anyone actually interested in these lines to go to the BREEDER'S web site where they have this litter listed for "$2500+".


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Talk about expensive,
I just found a disgusting doodle breeder that sells her non health tested labradoodles for 5k and her health tested doodle pups for 10 k. At least with this GSD you are actually getting a GSD and not some glorified mix. Come on..talk about highway robbery.


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> Talk about expensive,
> I just found a disgusting doodle breeder that sells her non health tested labradoodles for 5k and her health tested doodle pups for 10 k. At least with this GSD you are actually getting a GSD and not some glorified mix. Come on..talk about highway robbery.


ew i agree. Cant stand designer breeders. I dont get it. They are mutts. Not saying bad dogs but cmon really?


----------



## Guy9999 (Aug 25, 2014)

armauro said:


> Check out kraftwerks or k9 specialsts for expensive dogs- 5k and up for wl pups and older dogs $6-10k many without titles.


'k9 specialists' has good reviews and seems to be putting something in, not just 'making a buck'.
Yes he does have a few or more than a few GSDs for sale at any time.

The kennel I posted in OP has good and bad reviews.


----------



## HuskyMal89 (May 19, 2013)

I've seen a couple of the dogs that K9 specialists imported for clients and they are nice dogs. Very stable and clear headed.....high drive but with a good "off switch". He (Petr S....owner..trainer) does a lot of importing but he does import some nice dogs with top pedigrees. West German and Czech working lines. He also breeds and has pups from time to time...I'd recommend them based on the two dogs I've seen imported through them.


----------

